# Poker addiction



## gsm

My husband has always had a dream of becoming a professional online poker player. He is very knowledgeable in poker but I still don't want to risk thousands of our money, (and not that it matters but I make more than double his salary). He is always depressed because he wants this dream, and im afraid he would never make it and it will make him worse. We are both 24 and got married when we were 21 (6 months after dating). 

I understand this is a dream he wants, but I do not want this. He has put us over 15k in credit card debt from his past gambling addiction which included sports betting. I was going to divorce him less than a year into marriage because of it when he turned around and changed. He doesn't gamble any more just on occasion for fun based when its approved financially by me. 

He has always talked about becoming a professional poker player online and he knows that is not what i want. He said he doesnt want to live a lie anymore. Im a very down to earth kind of girl raised catholic and poorly. Now that I got my engineering degree I have an awesome life and we even bought a house a little over a year ago. He doesnt want to go to school and I have accepted that and he has a decent office job. He is always depressed because he wants to make lots of money enjoying what he works on and making me quit my job and supporting me and spending all the time in the world together.

I love him very much, and I know he loves me to death as well. I don't want to ever leave him and he doesnt either. I am happy with the way we live now and we are almost done paying our past credit card debts off.

I just dont know what to do and im tired of my husband not being happy, but I just cant support this gambling dream of his either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Threetimesalady

Hi gsm...My best advice is to stick by what you are saying...His addiction to gambling can only be compared to someone addicted to any other habit...It will and could destroy your marriage...He gets a high from doing this chance on life...When he wins he is a big man...He rules the world...He must learn to live within himself and not need this fix on life......

My best advice would be if he insists on this gambling habit, to cut your ties with him...Make it so that any of his bills are not your bills...Don't let him drag you down this path of no return...

The problem with gambling is that you are always waiting for the big hand...Then when you get it, you know there is still a bigger pay off in the future...Never satisfied...As good as you think you are, you make yourself feel better...In slot machines it is the next pull of the lever...Your bets get bigger...The adrenaline works at such a fever pace that it rules your mind...It's a bad scene...

He is not a child...He is playing a "poor me" game with your love...Stay strong...Either he grows up or he doesn't...This is up to you...I send you my best wishes....TTAL


----------

